# 7 week old with liquidy/explosive diarrhea



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry for the descriptive title, but it is what it is! Brought this little guy home a few days ago and would like to help him get over his diarrhea.

I was told by the breeder to feed 1 cup dry food mixed with 1/2 cup wet food of Blue Buffalo puppy brand twice a day and limit water only to those two feedings, which I did for the first day and when I noticed his diarrhea I thought I'd try splitting the same amount of food into 3 doses and providing access to water throughout the day, until evening time to curb accidents at night. 3 days later his poop is still a bit liquidy and explosive , would it be recommended to reduce the daily wet food intake by half for a few days to see if that helps a bit? 

The breeder suggested this but I just wanted to share the situation with a few more people and see if anyone has differing opinions. 

Thanks


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my last pup was brought home at 8 weeks and i don't think he made a nice solid poop for 3 weeks. i only dealt with one young pup ever so hopfully more chime in. also blue sucks.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

anything from a supermarket sucks, might as well feed it cat chow.


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

I see. I thought Blue Buffalo was the best, I'm ready to go get the best food I can pick up for the little guy, so a specialty dog food store would be best? and just find one of the more natural brands?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

the better the food the less fillers that just come out the other end, wet in a small pup's case. a better food is packed with more nutrient absorbing ingredients and the stools will be smaller and harder. i feed nature's variety instinct grain free but there are a few better ones out there. 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would recommend a vet. Explosive diarrhea is not only not normal but a puppy will dehydrate quickly.

Has he had any shots? Dewormed?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

How is your puppy acting? Blow out diahrrea is not good. And while it may be attributed to the food, he could be ill as well. 

Have you had him checked for intestinal parasites? Parvo? Is he vomiting? Lethargic? Good appetite? Coughing? Sneezing? 

I would cut down on the wet food, but monitor his water intake. We don't want him getting dehydrated. I would make an appointment with your veterinarian and have him checked out.


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies - the puppy still needs 1 more deworming shot by the breeder coming up next weekend. The poop is not extremely explosive, but does squirt just a little bit coming out, and it is not uncontrollable if that makes a difference, I can very well predict when he's about to go to the bathroom and he always goes on the pee pads.

He seems to be feeling well, he is very active running around biting my feet and playing for an hour or so, and then sleeps for 2-3 hours, not lethargic at all. He just woke up from his nap and went right for my shoes. I've been speaking to the breeder about it since 2 days ago and he only mentioned to monitor it. I asked again last night and he agreed I should try lowering the wet food. 

I will try doing that over his next feeding or two and work on getting him some better quality dog food ASAP.

He is scheduled for a vet visit after his next shot.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I would recommend a vet. Explosive diarrhea is not only not normal but a puppy will dehydrate quickly.
> 
> Has he had any shots? Dewormed?


good advice, michelle. i always assume everybody takes their new puppy to the vet for an exam, immunizations and tests the first day they get them. the next day if they get home late.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

While it certainly could be just a case of overfeeding or switching foods cold turkey, I always err on the side of caution with puppies and bring fecals into my vet just in case. My vet doesn't like to vax if there is something else going on.

I also schedule a vet visit for my pups within a day or so of bringing them home. My vet will run a fecal then and we will discuss vax schedules and such.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

both my last pupd has wet poops for a few weeks. explosive diarrhea is prolly an over rection to a puppy that can't hold it, isn't house trained and has soft stools. don't get this guy paranoid over his puppy with worst case scenarios. 

OP they are right thought about the deworming and vet visits. do you have a vaccination record. you should have 2 or 3 dewormings and a maybe a pfizer vanguard booster? i have no clue what that is but going off memory i think that came before i got my last puppy.

as aothers have asked did you see a vet yet?


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok , will do, setting up an appointment as soon as I can get one. The breeder had told us to wait until the next shot for the vet appointment and to just keep an eye on his diarrhea , but he just went again and it literally squirted right out of him, I feel really bad for him, he's not showing any signs of being sick other than that, but he can't be feeling all that well.


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

scarfish said:


> both my last pupd has wet poops for a few weeks. explosive diarrhea is prolly an over rection to a puppy that can't hold it, isn't house trained and has soft stools. don't get this guy paranoid over his puppy with worst case scenarios.
> 
> OP they are right thought about the deworming and vet visits. do you have a vaccination record. you should have 2 or 3 dewormings and a maybe a pfizer vanguard booster? i have no clue what that is but going off memory i think that came before i got my last puppy.
> 
> as aothers have asked did you see a vet yet?



Thanks - the puppy has had 2 shots already if I recall correctly? and I was told to simply come back in a week for his last deworming shot and to keep him mostly indoors in the meantime. 

I understand it could be a combination of things from a little too much wet food, stress from adjusting to his new environment, but I agree that I'd rather be safe than sorry and just go for an early vet appointment this week to make sure this doesn't last all week.

I also think I will hold off from feeding his evening meal tonight, maybe just a tiny bit of dry food and all the water he needs, to let his stomach clean itself. 

He did have one instance a few days ago when he went to the bathroom and his poop was solid but that was when he had just come home and had been given water only twice a day I believe. 

Could it also be that the breeder was giving him water just twice a day and me providing him with access to water most of the day is causing all this?


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> How is your puppy acting? Blow out diahrrea is not good. And while it may be attributed to the food, he could be ill as well.
> 
> Have you had him checked for intestinal parasites? Parvo? Is he vomiting? Lethargic? Good appetite? Coughing? Sneezing?
> 
> I would cut down on the wet food, but monitor his water intake. We don't want him getting dehydrated. I would make an appointment with your veterinarian and have him checked out.



Forgot to answer a few of your questions, his appetite seems good, haven't really heard any coughing or sneezing, after he drinks water sometimes he seems to have something like the hiccups but that's about it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

After a vet visit to rule out anything serious, we put our last pup on rice/chicken or burger/rice. We also boiled rice with a higher ratio of rice to water, then strained out the liquid. The liquid will thicken and you can mix with chicken baby food, just be careful to read the labels, some baby food has onion in it. We saw results fairly quickly. 

I've seen threads /posts regarding Blue and folks having problems with it, may or may not be a factor.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

We brought Gunner home at 8 weeks,I gave him nothing but boiled chicken mixed with rice and a couple tablespoons canned pumpkin 3 times daily for two days then started adding in his dried food to that so he could adjust to it and he never once had loose stools, and he drank all the water he needed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would do a fecal. They are cheap and the dog does not need a vet exam or appointment so I would not wait. Legend had icky poo for several days when he came home and turns out he had roundworms even though the breeder had de-wormed them twice. I never saw any worms or larvae, but it turned up on the fecal test. As soon as I started the de-wormer (which was only $5), the worms came out and the poop firmed up. I think the fecal test was $19 and I sat in the waiting room for about 20 minutes while a vet tech ran it. If the pup has worms, he is not feeling good and it's only making house breaking that much more difficult so I would rule that out, even if he's already been de-wormed.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Def bring in a stool sample to vet. Both my sheps had very liquid stool when I brought them home. One of them had coccidia. The other just change of environment and food it took a few weeks to get to normal. I feed Fromm large breed puppy.


----------

